# my fat loss results using dnp with pics



## ethan2009

starting new thread up in the correct section. my other thread getting to long lol.

well after doing dnp for 6 weeks straight i went from 18%bf and now iam 10-11% i now have abs for the 1st time in my life lol, was hard work but have used many other combo's like clen/t3 eca albuteral appetite suppressants yohimbine and many others nothing has stripped the fat off like this before.. so if you wana loose a ton of fat invest in some dnp and t3. stay away from brl labs aeolis and some blue dnp caps (i cant say who they from) all was crap compared to the stuff i used for my 6 week course..

mine are a yellow gold colour caps crystal dnp 250mg + 1000mg vit c brand name is d-hacks laboratories dnp

thanks to the chaps who pointed me in the right direction 

the pics you all been waiting for!

me 2 months before dnp as its the only pic i can find. bare in mind that i didnt diet or do anything in the 2 month gap from the pic to the dnp cycle.



3 weeks after dnp cycle but i have been on 100mg androlics and 500mg test for 3 weeks so i have gained water on my abs. they did look alot more cut before started the androls may come off them way to strong lol also you cant really see my abs in the pic looks crap but trust there are there!.

]

now its been 2 weeks after i finished my dnp cycle and i have now just jumped back on the stuff lol

going to run another 2 weeks and post up some pics.


----------



## MusclesBound

Get a tan you pasty cnut!


----------



## mojo-jojo

I'm going to try some dnp soon, got a holiday in November, want to be a shredded fuker lol excellent progress tho mate


----------



## Kane T

Huge difference


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

well done though, its not done without hard work


----------



## Daz1245

wish i could afford some dnp


----------



## Little stu

Looking good


----------



## BestBefore1989

Massive difference, well done mate

Reps sent


----------



## PLauGE

how much dnp / t3 did you run throughout, what sides did you have? really tempted by some dnp as ive a lot to lose


----------



## TELBOR

Well done mate!


----------



## Steuk

Good progress fella!


----------



## Chris86

as said before man well done


----------



## milzy

f*ck DNP, dangerous chemicals to loose fat which you can do with diet & the odd run. If you're morbidly obese then fair enough.


----------



## hardgain

I really can't wait to try this stuff.. Massive difference mate, awesome


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

well done mate, dnp is interesting stuff


----------



## Sambuca

I am tempted by these would it be something to do before cycle?


----------



## Ash1981

Mate did you lose weight whilst on the stuff?

ie could you see your abs coming through whilst you were going through the weeks or did it all happen once the water dropped off?


----------



## defdaz

Subbed!


----------



## ethan2009

yes mate lost like 1lb per day but then once i came off i lost another 5lbs, while running it you feel its not working as feel flat as hell and hold some water but once its out your system thats when you see the results.

it can be either run on cycle before cycle or even after!.

i did start on some blue dnp caps from a site called hp but they was underdosed big time compared to my new ones called dhacks dnp that are alot stronger and cheaper! and has now added 1000mg vit c to each cap witch is a bonus!.


----------



## ethan2009

oh and thanks guys..


----------



## MR_SHADOW

ethan2009 :

what sort of dosage did you run did you ramp up or just run one tab a day


----------



## Brook877

Massive differance, well done,

I'm seriously tempted to get on this, as is my other half..


----------



## OfficeWarrior

Amazing man I've never heard of dnp before, might have to do some research into it.


----------



## ampre

In this picture how come first picture right shoulder Tatoo

Second picture right shoulder no tatoo.

Second picture left shoulder tatoo.

next picture right picture no Tatoo?

:confused1:


----------



## Beats

Good spot by the way WTF lol


----------



## Leeds89

Amazing difference there mate, well done!


----------



## Leeds89

ampre said:


> In this picture how come first picture right shoulder Tatoo
> 
> Second picture right shoulder no tatoo.
> 
> Second picture left shoulder tatoo.
> 
> next picture right picture no Tatoo?
> 
> :confused1:


One will be a mirror pic, other will be taken by someone (Everything in mirror is reversed)

EDIT: Oh you mean you can't see any tattoo second pic? I can see a little bit peeking out there


----------



## RACK

I reckon you could have got those results without dnp tbh


----------



## ampre

Yes

You can see tatoos on left and right shoulder,yet they have disapaired

I dont wanna knock the guy as he's done well just confused.

In this picture how come first picture right shoulder Tatoo

Second picture right shoulder no tatoo.

Second picture left shoulder tatoo.

Next picture right shoulder picture no Tatoo?


----------



## Matt 1

Milzeh said:


> f*ck DNP, dangerous chemicals to loose fat which you can do with diet & the odd run. If you're morbidly obese then fair enough.


could of done it without it too imo

friend of mine went from 18 to 10.9 in 4months, diet wasnt v.good at the start either

id stay away from dnp, it can be lethal


----------



## Steuk

You can see the tat on both pics ones just reversed in the mirror?


----------



## Craig660

Whats the point in doing it the hard way when you can take a drug and have the results in a few weeks


----------



## ethan2009

coz 1 pic is taken in the mirror and other pic my gf took it. so makes it look that way lol


----------



## ethan2009

Leeds89 said:


> One will be a mirror pic, other will be taken by someone (Everything in mirror is reversed)
> 
> EDIT: Oh you mean you can't see any tattoo second pic? I can see a little bit peeking out there


correct!


----------



## Dorian Gray

All the people sayin he can do it without dnp, no shiit, but he chose to use it and probably did it 4 times quicker


----------



## ampre

ethan2009 said:


> correct!


call me fick [email protected] then.

congrats anyway you are loking great OP.

:thumb:


----------



## ethan2009

RelaxTheBody said:


> All the people sayin he can do it without dnp, no shiit, but he chose to use it and probably did it 4 times quicker


2nd that! have tried without dnp and just didn't work for me. dnp changed my life lol


----------



## Dorian Gray

ethan2009 said:


> 2nd that! have tried without dnp and just didn't work for me. dnp changed my life lol


what dose and what sides were exerianced?


----------



## ethan2009

started with 1 cap pre bed for 1st 3 weeks then went up to 2 caps but only lasted 1 week before dropping down to 1 cap mate

sides nothing really just the heat and sweating.


----------



## RACK

If you can't shed a couple of stone in a few months without dnp then your training and diet are well off. I've down over 4 and half stone from end of feb and not touched any dnp.

Depends how much hard work you're willing to do I suppose.

I'm not poo-pooing the results, I just said the same results could have been had without dnp


----------



## ethan2009

to be honest mate i prob could of dropped a fair bit of fat without the dnp but coz i am a lazy c*nt and hard to not eat crap lol then thats why it didn't work for me so tried a number of combos with my poor diet and training and still no fat loss. so jumped on dnp and the fat came off with no change in my diet. so thats a good thing about dnp if your lazy and a pig like me who has no will power and cant keep a clean diet then get on dnp!.

if you cant! train your guts out and maintain a strict diet then i recommend using dnp imo


----------



## Craig660

RACK said:


> If you can't shed a couple of stone in a few months without dnp then your training and diet are well off. I've down over 4 and half stone from end of feb and not touched any dnp.
> 
> Depends how much hard work you're willing to do I suppose.
> 
> I'm not poo-pooing the results, I just said the same results could have been had without dnp


YAWN


----------



## ethan2009

just an update

broke my arm last week so i stopped the dnp. will start back up again in about 2 more weeks when iam able to do cardio and post up some fresh after pics once i do another 2 weeks on dnp.


----------



## PLauGE

how bad is your diet?


----------



## defdaz

ethan2009 said:


> just an update
> 
> broke my arm last week so i stopped the dnp. will start back up again in about 2 more weeks when iam able to do cardio and post up some fresh after pics once i do another 2 weeks on dnp.


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!

How the heck did you break your arm you nonce!? :lol: Get well soon mate.


----------



## shaunmac

Good results there! Well done on the transformation.

Sucks about the broken arm, hope it heals rapidly so you can get back into training as soon as possible


----------



## ethan2009

lol fell off my r6 iam lucky i got away with just a broken arm and some graze's :scared:


----------



## ethan2009

thanks for the support lads thats why i like this site eveyone well most are very helpful and supportive :beer:


----------



## defdaz

Oh fvck! Sod your arm, hows the R6?! I had the best one (year 2000 red / white / black! Why the heck did I sell it!?!).


----------



## Bull Terrier

Did you get diarrhoea whilst on DNP?

Were you following a low-carb diet?

Did you lose much (or any) muscle?


----------



## RACK

ethan2009 said:


> to be honest mate i prob could of dropped a fair bit of fat without the dnp but coz i am a lazy c*nt and hard to not eat crap lol then thats why it didn't work for me so tried a number of combos with my poor diet and training and still no fat loss. so jumped on dnp and the fat came off with no change in my diet. so thats a good thing about dnp if your lazy and a pig like me who has no will power and cant keep a clean diet then get on dnp!.
> 
> if you cant! train your guts out and maintain a strict diet then i recommend using dnp imo


As said I wasn't having a go at the results at all mate, fair play.

You hit the nail on the head sayin DNP kinda compensate for a slack diet and training and if you're lazy. With eph, t3, clen, yohimbine etc dnp should be a last resort thing in my eyes


----------



## ethan2009

Bull Terrier said:


> Did you get diarrhoea whilst on DNP?
> 
> Were you following a low-carb diet?
> 
> Did you lose much (or any) muscle?


no diarrhoea mate

lowish carbs around 100g i think.

i would say i gained muscle? unless the muscle was hiding under my fat lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

I read somewhere that DNP weakens bone mass, leading to some users breaking their arms whilst masturbating, just saying....

:lol:

get well soon :thumbup1:


----------



## ooomoo

Are these legal? Or are there a steroid lol, I'm intrested in trying them so where can u buy


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

The chemical isn't illegal. It's used to kill insects. But selling it in pill form is illegal. You will need to find a steroid dealer if you want to buy some.


----------



## Sc4mp0

ooomoo said:


> Are these legal? Or are there a steroid lol, I'm intrested in trying them so where can u buy


You can buy them here

Click me for DNP


----------



## ethan2009

ooomoo said:


> Are these legal? Or are there a steroid lol, I'm intrested in trying them so where can u buy


a simple google search of d-hacks dnp may give you an idea mate :wink:


----------



## Sc4mp0

ethan2009 said:


> a simple google search of d-hacks dnp may give you an idea of what it does mate :wink:


Hahahaha ruthless.


----------



## ethan2009

this not allowed?


----------



## Sc4mp0

Well yeah i guess it is as you're juat telling him where to get info of what dnp does as i requoted.


----------



## ethan2009

oh ok cool was crapping my pants then :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I read somewhere that DNP weakens the sphincter, leading to some users popping themselves, just saying....

:lol:


----------



## Viking88

BestBefore1989 said:


> I read somewhere that DNP weakens the sphincter, leading to some users popping themselves, just saying....
> 
> :lol:


Just brilliant!


----------



## Viking88

I'm getting dnp ASAP! I've been 20st and got down to 12st 12lbs. Lost a crap load of muscle. Managed to build back up to 14st but never been able to drop under 12% bf and tbh I can't do anymore dieting and cardio the thought makes me wanna tear my eyes out and pretend to be 6%bf lol.

If I was to run this I was thinking 200mg every night before bed for week 1 and then add 200mg in the morning for week 2 onwards. I know I'll need to run t3 with it but how much would you recommend? 100mcg ed??


----------



## ooomoo

Would running just for 1 week make any difference? Iv stoped loosing now and iv another 6 lbs or so to go


----------



## str4nger

congrats mate on the transformation

I have also used dnp. Done 2 2 week runs but low dose as it was summer. I am now on a bulk and will use it just before I start to cut at the end of the year.


----------



## zaberisk

ethan2009 said:


> a simple google search of d-hacks dnp may give you an idea mate :wink:


isn´t it risky to order there? no way to get your money back and i´ve only found 2 people talking about it in several forums


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

It's only £50 not really a risk is it?


----------



## Sc4mp0

zaberisk said:


> isn´t it risky to order there? no way to get your money back and i´ve only found 2 people talking about it in several forums


Not a risk at all fella.


----------



## lumpo

I can see me doing a cycle of this come november december when it's a bit chilly.

Does it have to be run with t3?

i'm sure I read somewhere DNP was used as a wood preservative....who the fook was painting their fence and decided to lick the brush?


----------



## Sc4mp0

lumpo said:


> I can see me doing a cycle of this come november december when it's a bit chilly.
> 
> Does it have to be run with t3?
> 
> i'm sure I read somewhere DNP was used as a wood preservative....who the fook was painting their fence and decided to lick the brush?


Same person that saw a cow and thought hmmm I'll squeeze them things and drink what comes out of them???


----------



## SonOfZeus

Sc4mp0 said:


> Same person that saw a cow and thought hmmm I'll squeeze them things and drink what comes out of them???


I imagine they saw a calf drinking out of them..


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

lumpo said:


> i'm sure I read somewhere DNP was used as a wood preservative....who the fook was painting their fence and decided to lick the brush?


The story I heard was that they noticed extreme weight loss and heat on people working with the stuff in factories. Which led to them intentionally experimenting with it.


----------



## Viking88

SonOfZeus said:


> I imagine they saw a calf drinking out of them..


Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## chelios

Are the sides of DNP a lot worse than clen in terms of sweating and shaking? I'm tempted by it. Your weight loss is fantastic.


----------



## pinkpen

This is awesome! You look good


----------



## Englishman

Nice results mate, very refreshing to see before and after pics. Read so many I'm starting this and that threads to find no result pics.


----------



## ammo23

nice results fella. Sorry if i've missed it in the thread...was this your first time using it?


----------



## trevm17

Hey dude, great results... Did you use the D-Hacks DNP 250mg capsules and what was your daily dosage. From reading up on this, it says 100mg caps would be better as it can be spread out more throughout the day... Did you use the 250mg?


----------



## scampyscript

Hello mate, I've just joined and have been having a gander about DNP for a while now and decided that I want to get on it for winter. Is it alright if you could pm me the exact products and sources that worked for you for your rapid transformation please pal?

I'm currently weight training and have been on and off for a long time, gonna apply for Royal Marines mid-next year and thinking to gain some mass and reduce tons of fat, then get onto training cardio + weights in preparation for 32 hell-bound weeks.

If you or anyone could message me for guidance on sources and usage of DNP and other items that relieve side effects and such, please do get in touch!


----------



## TELBOR

scampyscript said:


> Hello mate, I've just joined and have been having a gander about DNP for a while now and decided that I want to get on it for winter. ***Is it alright if you could pm me the exact products and sources that worked for you for your rapid transformation please pal?***
> 
> I'm currently weight training and have been on and off for a long time, gonna apply for Royal Marines mid-next year and thinking to gain some mass and reduce tons of fat, then get onto training cardio + weights in preparation for 32 hell-bound weeks.
> 
> If you or anyone could message me for guidance on sources and usage of DNP and other items that relieve side effects and such, please do get in touch!


The forum isn't for sourcing peds and meds.....

Just saying.


----------



## Bear2012

scampyscript said:


> Hello mate, I've just joined and have been having a gander about DNP for a while now and decided that I want to get on it for winter. Is it alright if you could pm me the exact products and sources that worked for you for your rapid transformation please pal?
> 
> I'm currently weight training and have been on and off for a long time, gonna apply for Royal Marines mid-next year and thinking to gain some mass and reduce tons of fat, then get onto training cardio + weights in preparation for 32 hell-bound weeks.
> 
> If you or anyone could message me for guidance on sources and usage of DNP and other items that relieve side effects and such, please do get in touch!


There is loads of info on here about how to use DNP/Cycling/Dosages just use the search function and spend the rest of the day reading!

As for sources no one is openly going to direct you to one!


----------



## in4cliffs

dude thats impressive as hell good job brah, but get a tan for that ab definition


----------



## sw2012

That is a big difference. I may have to try dnp


----------

